# 2012 Challenge 19/52



## gstanfield (May 6, 2012)

Sorry it's late folks, internet was out on my mountain the last few days. 

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week nineteen:

Signs

Have a wonderful week everyone and as usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (May 6, 2012)

There might be a small amount of truth in this SIGN that hangs in our house but I just can't imagine anyone would think Chase would get spoiled around here


----------



## wvdawg (May 8, 2012)

*These pesky critters pay no attention to the signs!*

Maybe I need to post in Spanish?


----------



## papasmurff (May 9, 2012)

Couldn't resist this one even thought its not a sign


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 9, 2012)

*Sign*

I found on a walkabout


----------



## cornpile (May 9, 2012)

Fine signs shots,Guys


----------



## Crickett (May 10, 2012)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> There might be a small amount of truth in this SIGN that hangs in our house but I just can't imagine anyone would think Chase would get spoiled around here



I need one of those signs in my house! 



wvdawg said:


> Maybe I need to post in Spanish?




My B-I-L has a deer mount w/ a sign & fence post like that. 



Lee Woodie said:


> I found on a walkabout



Very cool find!


----------



## gstanfield (May 12, 2012)

I took a pretty good pic this week, but my camera is at work so it'll be a few days late.


----------



## rip18 (May 13, 2012)

Neat shots, y'all!  

I saw 3 signs this week that I wanted to go shoot for this one, but 1 wasn't safe to shoot, and the other two I forgot to go back to get...


----------

